# Girlfriend and remote



## Devorandy (Dec 31, 2006)

My girlfriend told me not to use her Directv remote to adjust the volume on her tv. Her reasoning was that the volume was not stable when using the DTV remote. She wanted me to use the remote that came with the TV. I stated that as long as it was set on say "volume level 37" there should be no difference. I told her any fluctations in volume was due to program content or commercial ads .She swore she knew better because it was her tv. I have been through this type of thing with her before and let it go. I'm looking for support information to print(here or off site). I know that I am probably heading for another argument and I should let it go. Anyone want to help me lose sex priveleges for awhile?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

I can tell you, from personal experience, what not to say.
do not look at her and yell "You must be this smart to watch TV, or at least smarter then the damn chair".
do not look at her and say "You crazy fool, its the voices in your nutjob head changing level just making it seem like its a TV issue".
this one went over real well.


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

Devorandy said:


> My girlfriend told me not to use her Directv remote to adjust the volume on her tv. Her reasoning was that the volume was not stable when using the DTV remote. She wanted me to use the remote that came with the TV. I stated that as long as it was set on say "volume level 37" there should be no difference. I told her any fluctations in volume was due to program content or commercial ads .She swore she knew better because it was her tv. I have been through this type of thing with her before and let it go. I'm looking for support information to print(here or off site). I know that I am probably heading for another argument and I should let it go. Anyone want to help me lose sex priveleges for awhile?


boy there are so many jokes just laying in the weeds with this one.....

If the TV says "volume level 37". Then that is what it is regardless of which remote is used.

First mistake: Letting the GF hold the remote....:lol:


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Buy a universal remote and program it, hide the other two, and tell her the directv remote and tv remote had a baby.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hide/lose the TV remote and tell her, "Oh well."


----------



## Devorandy (Dec 31, 2006)

I can tell from the few quick posts that I am not alone with this experience. I definitely taking David Lacleod"s advise. It's all too familiar. I had the remote, she was telling me what to do. That sounds even worse now that I wrote that. Members of this forum have great sense of humor. I'm enjoying this even if I go down in flames trying to use logic with the little one who holds the goodies.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Clean your place and hang out there. :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah... just be careful. This is a family-friendly forum and I think this topic is approaching the line.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Buy her a surround sound system and take the TV out of the equation.

Or, do what I would do and call her an idiot and be in trouble for a while. :lol:


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

:nono:

Wow, this is a loaded thread!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

A wise man once said (in regard to arguing with your significant other), "If you have to be a winner, you are living with a loser."

You are of course correct. The more you try to convince her, the longer it will take her to realize this by herself. If you let it drop, she might come around to your side. 

Wait a few days (or weeks if she has a long memory) and let her change the volume with the TV remote. When a loud commercial comes on, ask her (in the nicest way you know how) to turn it down just a bit. This only works if she thinks you have completely forgotten about the remotes working differently.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

This remote makes my TV go even louder than 37, and covers the coffee table completely:


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

$6.79 at Amazon. Problem solved.

http://www.amazon.com/NPW-Control-Your-Woman-Remote/dp/B0015S1AHI

:lol:


----------



## hookemfins (Jul 3, 2007)

humor her and use the TV remote as she requested. When the same thing happens with her remote of choice, stand up and do the "told you so" dance.:dance07::icon_da:


----------



## djousma (Jan 22, 2007)

I hope she doesnt get online, and read this thread!


----------



## Shaqdan (Jan 24, 2009)

Just dump her now.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Next time you drive tell her that you have to control the windows because only the master control panel for all windows will make them go to their appropriate level. The ones in the doors are not the master so they don't work as well.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Sage Advice:

Never try to get the last word in an arguement... You just might.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

While I certainly don't mind the jocularity, what does this thread have to do with the forum topic of the "Connected Home?"

Shouldn't this be under maybe the General Discussion forum?


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Shaqdan said:


> Just dump her now.


:lol::lol::rolling::lol:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

djousma said:


> I hope she doesnt get online, and read this thread!


You mean like this?

(post 44 is the wife)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Point the TV remote at her and press the mute button. Then tell her you can't use it because it dosen't work.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Just ask her if we could just skip the agrument and go straight to no sex for 30 days ! :hurah:


----------



## marlen (Sep 2, 2006)

Devorandy said:


> My girlfriend told me not to use her Directv remote to adjust the volume on her tv. Her reasoning was that the volume was not stable when using the DTV remote. She wanted me to use the remote that came with the TV. I stated that as long as it was set on say "volume level 37" there should be no difference. I told her any fluctations in volume was due to program content or commercial ads .She swore she knew better because it was her tv. I have been through this type of thing with her before and let it go. I'm looking for support information to print(here or off site). I know that I am probably heading for another argument and I should let it go. Anyone want to help me lose sex priveleges for awhile?


You can give her the batteries from your remote


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

From a senior perspective I can ya I hear better in the AM, then I do the late PM.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

DogLover said:


> A wise man once said (in regard to arguing with your significant other), "If you have to be a winner, you are living with a loser."
> 
> You are of course correct. The more you try to convince her, the longer it will take her to realize this by herself. If you let it drop, *she might come around to your side.*
> 
> Wait a few days (or weeks if she has a long memory) and let her change the volume with the TV remote. When a loud commercial comes on, ask her (in the nicest way you know how) to turn it down just a bit. This only works if she thinks you have completely forgotten about the remotes working differently.


Ha!


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Don't you know that a Woman is always right regardless, at least that's what my wife tells me and as long as that rule is followed, Peace is assured.


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Make a bet with her that you are right. Make it something good....

Go to Radio Shack and buy a cheap decibel meter. Turn the volume up with the TV remote to a set number, take a reading. Turn it back down. Now do the same thing with the DirecTV remote, to the same set number, take a reading. Make sure it's during the same point in a show, best to use a recording due the variable volume of commercials and different programming.

When they match....cash in on that bet.....


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> (post 44 is the wife)


Best link of the day.... so far.


----------



## xmetalx (Jun 3, 2009)

OP, your first mistake was letting her out of the kitchen in the first place :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

barryb said:


> Best link of the day.... so far.


Agreed.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> (post 44 is the wife)


Outstanding link. I should be asleep right now but that thread roped me right in. Hilarious!


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

That other thread really does not apply here. That man looked like was not a very good husband, father, or provider for his family. It seemed like all he thought about was himself. In this case, it is just a technical issue...and one in which she is dead wrong. To think that a TV "knows" that a different remote is sending the proper infrared signal (and it must be the proper infrared signal, as the volume does change) to it other than the one that came with the TV, is absurd. I know, in todays world, women think that they are always right. No one, man or woman, is always right.

I guess it just boils down to is it worth a fight. Only the OP knows that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Devorandy said:


> My girlfriend told me not to use her Directv remote to adjust the volume on her tv. Her reasoning was that the volume was not stable when using the DTV remote. She wanted me to use the remote that came with the TV. I stated that as long as it was set on say "volume level 37" there should be no difference. I told her any fluctations in volume was due to program content or commercial ads .She swore she knew better because it was her tv. I have been through this type of thing with her before and let it go. I'm looking for support information to print(here or off site). I know that I am probably heading for another argument and I should let it go. Anyone want to help me lose sex priveleges for awhile?


When she puts you in the dog house just tell her your going to a cat house!


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dude - Bad news - You can't win. :nono2:


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

She better be hot! ;-)


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Devorandy said:


> My girlfriend told me not to use her Directv remote to adjust the volume on her tv. Her reasoning was that the volume was not stable when using the DTV remote. She wanted me to use the remote that came with the TV. I stated that as long as it was set on say "volume level 37" there should be no difference. I told her any fluctations in volume was due to program content or commercial ads .She swore she knew better because it was her tv. I have been through this type of thing with her before and let it go. I'm looking for support information to print(here or off site). I know that I am probably heading for another argument and I should let it go. Anyone want to help me lose sex priveleges for awhile?


Well ya know there that the conservation of IR requires the use of only one remote otherwise you might cross the streams. 

Mike


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

You need to pick your battles carefully. This one just doesn't sound like it's worth it. Let it go.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

joed32 said:


> You need to pick your battles carefully. This one just doesn't sound like it's worth it. Let it go.


fight til the end 
never say die... but again don't do what I did


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Looks at remote and wonders if Devorandy is still in the dog house?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

When my (former) wife and I first got married, we had an understanding. I would be in charge of electronics and she would be in charge of electrics, i.e., the _toaster_, the _mixer_, the _stove_, the _iron_, the _sewing machine_, and the _vacuum cleaner_. That equitable system worked for most of our marriage.

Now, as a single guy, I get to be in charge of everything, but I _do_ have a housekeeper to handle the electrics. 

As a side note, If you want to _see_ your remote's invisible IR signal, point it into your video camera.


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

Athlon646464 said:


> $6.79 at Amazon. Problem solved.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NPW-Control-Your-Woman-Remote/dp/B0015S1AHI
> 
> :lol:


Price has dropped to $3.47--buy two and hide one just in case.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

badgerdave said:


> Price has dropped to $3.47--buy two and hide one just in case.


Shows you the power of DBSTalk! :hurah::lol::hurah:


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

We all know her argument makes no *logical* sense. With that being said and she still refuses to admit she's wrong, it's time to cut your loses and tell her to lose your address. You simply can't win, and when it comes time to make logical decisions on things that really matter you could find yourself in a situation you'll regret.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Always thought it should be women, not children who should be seen and not heard!


----------



## Ambavi (Sep 26, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Always thought it should be women, not children who should be seen and not heard!


Are you going to be a happy or right ? You can't be both.


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

Ambavi said:


> Are you going to be a happy or right ? You can't be both.


If you keep admitting you are wrong when you clearly are not, sooner or later you'll be nether happy nor right.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Chicks are so cute when they think they're technologically savvy


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

br408408 said:


> If you keep admitting you are wrong when you clearly are not, sooner or later you'll be neither happy nor right.


That is the best post in this thread.....:goodjob:


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

strike a blow for men everywhere !!!
just do not do what I did and mentioned


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Ambavi said:


> Are you going to be a happy or right ? You can't be both.


Your math doesn't add up. There are many situations when one can be happy and right.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Just tell your girlfriend OK no problem


----------

